

Hulu Commercial Auto-Muter - tibbon
http://danielchoi.com/software/hulu_automuter.html

======
dalys
A friend of mine build the same thing for Spotify called mutify, but Spotify
released an update within a couple of weeks just making the advertisements
pause whenever your audio is muted. The Spotify client will also pause the ad
if the audio level in Spotify is below ~30%. Hulu will have a harder time
though since it's web based (right?). Nice hack anyway. :)

~~~
tibbon
Hmm. Interesting. I have to wonder if you could do similar for Pandora and NPR
(although NPR can send me all the ads they want and I'll even pay them, as I
love it so much)

~~~
telecaster
I am pretty sure you can. If you want to try making one, I'd be glad to assist
with tips and advice.

~~~
tibbon
I think I'll take you up on that for Pandora. Will email later tonight.

------
amalcon
So, it's a proxy that mutes the system whenever it detects 'adload' in the
URL, and unmutes when it detects 'resume'. It's a clever trick, but
unfortunately it's rather easy to ruin, and if you leave it up during other
browsing you will probably get false positives.

Still, nicely done.

~~~
telecaster
This potential problem is partly addressed in the latest version. Thanks for
pointing it out.

------
jzting
Works well with this Chrome proxy switcher:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/caehdcpeofiiigpdhb...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/caehdcpeofiiigpdhbabniblemipncjj)

------
giuseppetaibi
sweet! Thanks, Dan,

~~~
telecaster
lei è benvenuto!

------
chopsueyar
Can you make it work on Xbox 360, please?

~~~
telecaster
If someone sends me an Xbox 360 I'll try.

~~~
tibbon
Sounds like a much more difficult hack, but if you want to borrow mine for a
while I'm not really using it much.

